# Oratorio in a Tribute to Poland's Presidency in the EU



## wladi (Mar 15, 2011)

Dear members,

I invite you to read about Oratorio I've been commissioned to write. This piece will be a celebration of Poland's Presidency in the European Union as well as a tribute to the 100th anniversary of the birth of Nobel Prize winner poet Czeslaw Milosz. 

*
- http://music.einnews.com/247pr/198596 (PRESS RELEASE - about Wlad Marhulets and the commission)
- http://www.culturecongress.eu/en/presidency/presidency_akrasnogruda (ARTICLE - about the upcoming premiere of this piece)
*
Please, stay in touch by joining my* Facebook Page*. Also, visit my *home page* to listen to some of my music.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 17, 2011)

congrats on this and thanks for posting!


----------



## wladi (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Guys!

It's been a while since I posted this - just wanted you to know that the excerpt from the recording of this concert is available on my facebook page: 

http://www.facebook.com/wlad.marhulets? ... 4949752878

Hope you enjoy it!

Cheers,
Wlad


----------

